# New gun owner



## JaxMike01 (Mar 9, 2017)

Hello all, I'm new to the forum and to hand guns. I've been to the range a few times and rented various guns and I just purchased my first handgun. I pick it up Sunday and will be going straight to the range. Question is how should I carry it into the range? I'm just not sure what the protocol is. I assume I need some sort of range bag. I will be signing up for gun use and safety course asap and I'm sure I'll learn all that then, but until then...
Thoughts and suggestions welcome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

#1 Unloaded.

#2 in a bag

Once you have some practice, ask the range officials.

Most shooters either have a range bag or carry the pistol in a holster (and those guys typically have CW Permits).


----------



## JaxMike01 (Mar 9, 2017)

Thanks for the reply. That's kind of what I planned, certainly unloaded. I just wasn't sure about a bag or maybe just a padded gun pouch. But I guess I'd shill need room for ammo. Guess I'll get a small range bag. Planned on putting in the chamber flag that the gun came with as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

In addition to a gun bag: If it's a semi auto leave the empty magazine out and the slide locked back. For a revolver leave the empty cylinder open.


----------



## JaxMike01 (Mar 9, 2017)

Thanks. It is a semi auto. My first gun, S&W SD9VE. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I recommend getting a large plastic ammo box. You will be able to carry what you need in 1 box, except targets. Pistol, ammo., hearing protection, eye protection, spare mags., small tool kit, and anything else you might need.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Hello and welcome from AZ! 

Hopefully you are in a gun friendly state. Depending on where you live you may need a locked case for the pistol to travel to and from range. 

Use what you have. I used an old brief case that had locks, so I was compliant with the state laws where I use to live.

I see many just use back packs now. Good luck at the range and safety course.


----------



## JaxMike01 (Mar 9, 2017)

Thanks. I live in FL. and I plan on asking more questions at the retailer I got it from. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

Welcome from the Great Northwest.
Use what you have to go to the range and take the safety course. But I would also buy a cleaning kit, clean and lube it before you take it to the range. It will help you know the way your firearm is put together and how it works. I would also practice as often as you can afford. You will now find out that this addiction will grow on you and the care and feeding can get expensive over time and then there will be the next firearm that will be calling to you. But practice as often as you can afford and have fun, and that is the best part of firearm ownership, the fun of shooting.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## JaxMike01 (Mar 9, 2017)

jtguns said:


> Welcome from the Great Northwest.
> Use what you have to go to the range and take the safety course. But I would also buy a cleaning kit, clean and lube it before you take it to the range. It will help you know the way your firearm is put together and how it works. I would also practice as often as you can afford. You will now find out that this addiction will grow on you and the care and feeding can get expensive over time and then there will be the next firearm that will be calling to you. But practice as often as you can afford and have fun, and that is the best part of firearm ownership, the fun of shooting.


Thanks, I was going to ask about cleaning and lubing right out of the box. The guy at Academy said I could go straight to the range but suggested cleaning after the first trip there. 
And you are correct, I'm already looking at something a little more concealable. Got my eye on the M&P Shield, and I haven't even picked up this one yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Perhaps the best practice for a new handgun owner:

Keep pistol in its original case. All mags empty, no mag in pistol, and pistol de-cocked.
Most pistols are sold with a pretty good case. If not, get a pistol rug [that triangular zipper pouch] or similar small case. I prefer the rectangle type with pouches on the side for mags and loading tool.

Because some firearms are shipped with lubricants still on them, 
they should be cleaned - wiped down- with a little bit of gun oil immediately and a patch run down the barrel. A clean patch means you're OK.

But if the patch is dirty, you need to do a full cleaning. THIS IS CRITIAL if you buy any military surplus like a Nagant revolver.

Learn the operation of the pistol without ammo - READ the Manual.
A couple dry fires is fine, but if you want to practice without ammo, get some snap caps to protect the firing pin.

Now go check the thread on range bags and get some ideas. You do not need a trove of gunsmithing tools, 
but you also don't want to drive to the range and then not be able to shoot because you forgot some basics.
LINK>>>> http://www.handgunforum.net/general-semi-auto/95426-do-you-have-use-range-bag-if-so-what-s.html

Ears, eyes. I use headphones ... and I wear glasses anyway, but I also like gel-pad fingerless weight lifting gloves. Makes shooting the .380 and .40sw much more enjoyable.


----------



## JaxMike01 (Mar 9, 2017)

Some very good info/advice. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

Welcome to the forum and the world of handguns. Great adventure for sure. Enjoy.


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

A range bag is certainly a worthwhile thing to have, but you could use just about anything including a paper sack to carry your accessories and necessities. At a minimum these will include eye protection, hearing protection, and ammunition. I find it convenient to bring a roll of cheap masking tape to cover the holes in your targets. You might want to invest in a magazine loader. Uplula is the runaway favorite.

Depending on the case your pistol came in, it may or may not fit inside with the slide locked back. If not, just insert the chamber flag and leave the magazine out.


----------



## Auriemma (Feb 19, 2017)

First... WELCOME!

As a new gun owner myself... Along with my pistol, I picked up:
- gun rug case (my original hard case does not have room for a lock or 2 mags).
- cleaning kit (oil and cleaning solution were separate).
- gun lock (if it doesn't already come with one, mine did not)
- spare mag
- hearing protection (both plugs and muffs)
- safety glasses

My range bag consists of a non-descript video bag I had in the closet (no... it doesn't look like a camera bag). It holds everything I need and then some.
For now I pick up my ammo at the range and I print my own targets.

I suggest you use Youtube to your advantage. See if there are any videos on how to clean your pistol. There are many that cover semi-autos in general.

My local range had an instructor who went over safety, handling, and shooting ($120 for hour). Most all ranges have Basic Pistol Safety classes, some NRA rated/some not, they usually run about $100-150 for 3 hours. My local Sheriff's Department has a 4 hour Safety class once a month for free. Look up yours.

Also, once your set, look around for range memberships and local gun clubs. Range time gets pricey after a while.

Best of luck.


----------



## RolandD (Apr 28, 2016)

I prefer to field strip and degrease with Brakleen, then clean and oil before going to the range. That way, I'm sure the striker channel is clear of any gunk before I fire it.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Video and regular camera bags make great range bags. 

You can sometimes find them at yard sales for next to nothing.

Small travel bags with telescoping handles and wheels are another option.


----------



## JaxMike01 (Mar 9, 2017)

Ok, just left the range after the maiden voyage of my new firearm. First impressions...this thing is AWESOME!
Seriously it felt really good, better than a rental Glock I shot last week.








First mag at 7 yards. Not bad for someone who hasn't shot much. I have a feeling I'll be shooting a lot more. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pporscheblk (Oct 3, 2017)

Greta magazine loaders here for pistols and long arms

www.raeind.com


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Are you in Orlando or near? If so, I can help you out with ranges and clubs. A fairly decent range bag is free with NRA membership. Personally, I'd advise a good set of ear muffs instead of any supplied by the range. I'd look for electronic ones that let you hear people talking easily, yet deaden gun blast. My favorites are made by Honeywell Howard Leight. The price only hurts once.

These are fairly reasonable but very good at only $59.
https://www.cheaperthandirt.com/product/howard-leight-impact-sport-electric-muffs-hunter-green-r-01526-033552015260.do?sortby=ourPicksAscend&refType=&from=fn&ecList=7&ecCategory=117824


----------

